# How does a horse show work?



## ThatNinjaHorse (Jul 26, 2009)

what kind of show


----------



## equus717 (Aug 20, 2009)

It really depends on the kind of show. I know our local fun shows have classes from halter to speed events.


----------



## RylieHorses (Apr 3, 2011)

ThatNinjaHorse said:


> what kind of show


Well the horse/rider in her avatar is english, so im assuming (but could be wrong) that she's talking about English Pleasure shows, or something english related.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

It all depends on what type of show you are planning to attend. (I'm going to write to local level hunt shows)

Normally they will have a warm-up area and a show ring. There is usually just one judge at the local level. A lot of times they start off with a grooming and showmanship class which is shown in english attire with a bridle. You'd want to have a well-groomed horse in this one and behavior will matter. I'd suggest looking at some youtube videos.

Then it usually go's into leadline and then short stirrup (11 and under I think), moving on to student and on up. They normally have 3 classes to a pleasure division. a go as you please (do the same gait for both directions). They'll have a walk/trot/canter those two are judged on the horse and rider. The third will be equitation and that will be judged on the rider.

They'll also have the jumping divisions which are usually 2 courses and then a flat class. One of the courses is an eq course and I can't remember what the flat class is???

it's been a while since I've done a hunt show...


----------



## purplefrog55 (Mar 31, 2011)

RylieHorses said:


> Well the horse/rider in her avatar is english, so im assuming (but could be wrong) that she's talking about English Pleasure shows, or something english related.


Yes, that is the horse I ride and I do ride English 
It's just a "come as you go" show. It's not anything big, but that's pretty much all I really know about it. I have never been to a show before...


----------



## ThatNinjaHorse (Jul 26, 2009)

RylieHorses said:


> Well the horse/rider in her avatar is english, so im assuming (but could be wrong) that she's talking about English Pleasure shows, or something english related.


English is rather ambigous, dressage, hunter, jumper, pleasure, hack show, led, etc.. they all work differently.


----------

